# الحفر على السلندرات



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله لقد انتقلت الى مرحلة جديدة بعالم الفارزات المبرمجة و هي الحفر بطريقة اسطوانية و لقد جهز الروتر عندي و اصبح بمقدوري حفر اي قطعة بهذا الشكل و اترككم مع صورة الروتري يستطيع حفر 55سم طول طبعا انا فصلت القاعدة بهذا الطول لأستفاد منها بالعديد من الأعمال


..



..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

موفق يا صديقي أبو بحر بس اوعى تغرقنا في بحرك يا عم

الله معك وفقك الله وسدد خطاك دائما للأمام بالتوفيق و النجاح


----------



## khaled farag (24 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله

أخى أبو بحر و إلى مذيد من التقدم


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

اخي واستاذي ابو بحر
من فضل الله عليك ان انعم عليك بهذا العقل الذي استغليته صح
ومن نعم الله على هذا المنتدى ان سخر لنا استاذ مثلك يدفعنا دائما للتقدم وعدم النظر للخلف 
ولا انسى الاستاذ خالد فانتم تكملون لنا الدائرة
وبالنسبة لي فاشكر الله تعالى على فضله علي بتواجدي في هذا المنتدى الذي جعله الجسر الذي ممرت عليه لالتق على الجهة الاخرى بك وبالاستاذ خالد
حفظكم الله 
واسال الله ان لا يتوقف علمك عند هذا الحد فثقتي بك وبابداعك تؤكد اننا في هذا المنتدى سنراك قريبا وقد انرت طرق العربان بشي لم نعتاد عليه وسوف تتفوق فيه على الكثير 
وانا انتظر هذا الشي بفارغ الصبر
استاذي العزيز مع التحية


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> موفق يا صديقي أبو بحر بس اوعى تغرقنا في بحرك يا عم
> 
> الله معك وفقك الله وسدد خطاك دائما للأمام بالتوفيق و النجاح


تسلم اخي طارق هذا من فضل ربي و انا الحق العلم و المعرفة و ابحث عنهم على نفقتي الخاصة و انشرهم بين الناس مجانا لنتطور جميعا و لنعود كما كنا ايام الفتوحات و الحضارات القديمة 
كنا في المقدمة و تراجعنا و لكن سنعود بالتعاون مع بعضنا البعض
و بالنهاية السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



khaled farag قال:


> ما شاء الله
> 
> أخى أبو بحر و إلى مذيد من التقدم


تحياتي لك اخي خالد الله يسلمك و كما قلت انت من قبل لا زلنا نتعلم و لن ينتهي العلم ما دمنا نطلبه و على فكرة انا احترمك كثيرا و صدقني رغم خبرتي الكبيرة و الواسعة ببرنامج الآرت هناك الكثير من الخفايا التي لا اعرفها و بالنهاية اتمنى لكل اخوتي بدون اي استثناء النجاح 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



salah_design قال:


> اخي واستاذي ابو بحر
> من فضل الله عليك ان انعم عليك بهذا العقل الذي استغليته صح
> ومن نعم الله على هذا المنتدى ان سخر لنا استاذ مثلك يدفعنا دائما للتقدم وعدم النظر للخلف
> ولا انسى الاستاذ خالد فانتم تكملون لنا الدائرة
> ...


صلاح انت مجتهد لأجل هذا اهتممت بك و ساعدتك لأنك لم تطلب العلم ووقفت تنتظره لا بل بحثت عنه و تعبت على نفسك لتتطور و بالنسبة الى اخي خالد هو شاب محترم و موهوب و يستحق الإحترام و التقدير 
ابحث عن هذا النوع من الصداقات المحترمة و حافظ على تلك الصداقة 
و في النهاية السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الحمد لله الروتري يعمل بشكل جيد و فييه دقة عالية نسبيا و حفرت قطعة خشبية سأضع صورتها بهذه المشاركة و كل قطعة سأحفرها سأضع صورتها هنا بهذه المشاركة


----------



## salah_design (28 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> الحمد لله الروتري يعمل بشكل جيد و فييه دقة عالية نسبيا و حفرت قطعة خشبية سأضع صورتها بهذه المشاركة و كل قطعة سأحفرها سأضع صورتها هنا بهذه المشاركة


ما شاء الله 
الحمد لله انني اتعلم على يد مبدع مثلك اخي ابو بحر

والى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت الصور عندي مش ظاهرات ممكن تغير اللنك


----------



## ابو بحـر (29 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ksmksam قال:


> لو سمحت الصور عندي مش ظاهرات ممكن تغير اللنك


هذه صورة الروتري 






و هذه صورة تصميم


----------



## ksmksam (29 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله 
واتمنى اطور ماكنتي وتصير تحفر على الخشب نفس الاشي بالمحور الرابع


----------

